# Dan is indeed the man



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)

He just smashed all other quotes to get me the best deal. Nice.

Still, it's money I'd rather not have to spend hahaha.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

vintoni said:


> He just smashed all other quotes to get me the best deal. Nice.
> 
> Still, it's money I'd rather not have to spend hahaha.


Was a pleasure :thumbsup:


----------

